# Bloom Report: Cryptocoryne ciliata



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This morning I found another new open spathe. I was eagerly anticipating this one, _Cryptocoryne ciliata_.










The spathe is about 7" tall. I pulled the planter out to get a shot of the whole plant.










Pretty fantastic!

The spathe began to shrivel and lose color almost right away. It's 4pm right now and the bloom is more gray in color. For a couple of hours it had a very strong pumpkin odor. The inside of the tank smelled just like a jack o'lantern.

This one is also going in my crypts riparium. You can see it there just to the left of center.


----------

